# Subscribed forum email question



## ITrot (Aug 14, 2006)

I recieve the emails for forums I subscribe to but would like to recieve them at home and work. Is there a way to enter a second email address to get the email alert at home and work?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

That is actually a good question and one that has never been asked. I don't think there is a way to do that in our software since each account can only have one e-mail address. 

I will check around though to see what I can find.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

If there is not a way to do it in the forum, you *may* be able to do this yourself depending on who is your email provider.

Some email services (like hotmail or something for example) have the ability to setup forwards and aliases. I use something like this to forward email to my ISP email address, and to another alias email I use.

Might be worth checking into your ISP or email host account settings and see if this is something you can do.


----------

